# The confusion about epoxy paint



## nvrfinished (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey everyone   I just thought I would share this article for the Lurkers in the forum.  It talks about the confusion of epoxy paint.  Hopefully it will clear things up for some people who are looking at the epoxy paint kits at their local big box store.

The confusion about epoxy paint.


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't see why you can't post a link, where is it too? Did it get deleted?

EDIT: I think I got it fixed for you.


----------



## nvrfinished (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Chris for fixing the link.  I just wanted to give people who are contemplating an epoxy coating something to think about or comment on.


----------



## pauloman (Dec 12, 2012)

well, this is a good link that covers that subject

www.epoxyproducts.com/epoxykits.html


----------

